# Waterproof Snakeboots



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2004)

...that don't give you blisters!

I was going to go friday and buy a pair of Alpha Burly's because of all the water but I also like to have the protection or that safer feeling you get from wear Sanke boots. The pair I have now are made by Rocky but they are there lower end brand sold at Wal-Mart during turkey season. They work good but man they will kill the back of your legs and ankles.

Is there a good water proof snakeboot out there that won't break the bank? Something under $100?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 4, 2004)

I personally like the Redhead Snake Boots for Bass Pro.  

Darrell


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2004)

Are those the $99 that have no leather on them? They make a couple differnet ones and I looked at the non-leather ones last week.

A local sporting goods store has a new pair that the tounge zips up and then you can lace it up over that. This is suppose to allow you to take them off easier which would be a big help but the things are $159 :speechles


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 4, 2004)

My dad my brother and I have the $99 non-leather ones.  They are waterproof ours have never leaked and we've walked through some pretty deep water.  This is my 3rd season in mine.  They are very light weight and very comfortable.  

Darrell


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 5, 2004)

I second (or third or)  the BPS Read Head snake boots. I have the non ;leather ones and I love them. As far as taking them on and off... as long as you loosen the laces down by the ankle, they come off very easy. OH,,, I bought mine last month while they were on sale for $79.99


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a pair of redheads and rockys I use both accordingly lol... The rockys come off and go on alot easier than the red heads but for the price the redheads are worth it. Theres a resale shop up the road from here that I bought my rockys from for under 40.00s  they looked like new when I bought them only thing I could figuer was they were a pair of displays or 2nds.Either way well worth the money...  Pm me if you want to know where I got them at if you ever get near Chattanooga...
Jason


----------



## hnter270 (Oct 5, 2004)

hey i work at bass pro in the footwear section.  we sell the ultra snake boots for $99 go online they normally sell online for bout 79 if they do print it and come in with the flyer we will take the price. that works for anything online.  also the other ones by redhead are 129.00 they are beter cause they got gore tex.  guaranteed for 1 year to not leak. if u need more info msg me.


----------

